# Just a few pics...



## CaseyForrest (Sep 4, 2006)

First cut







Second cut






Third Cut






Fourth cut






Finished cant. I got 11 pieces of siding out of this cant. 12" wide.


----------



## Woodsurfer (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice shots. You make it look easy!  

How did you get that monster wood up on the trailer? That's the hardest part!:monkey: :hmm3grin2orange: ???


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Sep 4, 2006)

excellent pics. thanks for sharing....


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 4, 2006)

I have the use of a loader at work. After that its all manhandling!!!


----------



## dustytools (Sep 4, 2006)

Good looking pics.. casey. I dont know why I didnt think of using uni-strut for rails before. They look easier to use than my bulky aluminum rails.


----------



## woodshop (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice pics casey, I like your green guide bar, looks like it works great. Yeah manhandling logs is the toughest part of milling for me at this point. I can maneuver large logs pretty well though using a floor jack, wedges of wood and a cant hook. Slow process, but works. Having a second warm body is the best solution, but most times don't have that option.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 4, 2006)

That uni-strut came to me one day at work, watching the electricians. Fully adjustable up to 10' long.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 4, 2006)

Next stop for me first thing in the morning is uni strut. I've been looking on line all weekend for prices and exactly where to buy it. No luck. Electical supply that is,huh? What's a 10' peice like $20. What kind of wood is that? Nice set up and I agree you make it look easy. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## stihlatit (Sep 4, 2006)

Excellent Casey........enjoyed the pics.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 4, 2006)

Boy, I'd like me a piece of ash like that.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 5, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Next stop for me first thing in the morning is uni strut. I've been looking on line all weekend for prices and exactly where to buy it. No luck. Electical supply that is,huh? What's a 10' peice like $20. What kind of wood is that? Nice set up and I agree you make it look easy. Thanks for the pic.



I got mine at Menards, $10 for 10'. HD and Lowes have it too. I believe though, you can get it in 20' sections too. If you like, I can show you how I made up some adjustable feet as well.


----------



## dustytools (Sep 5, 2006)

How about them adjustable feet Casey?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 5, 2006)

Basically its a 5/8 bolt screwed into a threaded piece that grabs the uni-strut. With a flat piece and the nut to lock it down. If you need a longer foot, use a longer bolt.


----------



## woodshop (Sep 5, 2006)

I like it, simple and it works. I like simple things that work well. Don't know if this is just an urban legend, probably is... but read where NASA spent tons of money designing a pen that will write in zero gravity, the Russians solved the problem a lot cheaper, they used a pencil. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 5, 2006)

woodshop said:


> I like it, simple and it works. I like simple things that work well. Don't know if this is just an urban legend, probably is... but read where NASA spent tons of money designing a pen that will write in zero gravity, the Russians solved the problem a lot cheaper, they used a pencil. :greenchainsaw:



LOL...My grandparents got me one of those pens once.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 5, 2006)

*struting*

Hey, check it out. I paid $15 a 10' section at hd. 













All I need are feet. I am thinking about tacking some spikes on a piece of flat steel and then use clamps to attach it the stut.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 5, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Hey, check it out. I paid $15 a 10' section at hd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you spread your two rails apart a little farther, your cross piece will be lower, and you can nail or screw right through it. I use a level to get both sides the same, and nail in place. The only time I need feet is if one end isnt sitting on the log.

EDIT: Copycat!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, watch for knots or unevenness in the middle of your logs. It doesnt take much to push the middle of the rail up, and then youve got a messed up cut.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 5, 2006)

Copycat![/QUOTE]

Ya, I have been wanting this set up since you posted a pic of those rails back a couple of months ago. Thanks, Casey I can really appreciate using your ideas. :jester:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats what its there for.....great minds think alike, no?


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 5, 2006)

great minds think alike, no?
Yes, I just wish I could mine started.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 6, 2006)

I like that red (or orange) piece of hardware you got in the background. Running?


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 6, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I like that red (or orange) piece of hardware you got in the background. Running?


You talking to me? If you are, I'll assume you are talking about the stang not the chainsaw. The problem with that car is pulling out without leaving rubber. To bad it belongs to my landlord.


----------



## zopi (Jun 5, 2007)

woodshop said:


> I like it, simple and it works. I like simple things that work well. Don't know if this is just an urban legend, probably is... but read where NASA spent tons of money designing a pen that will write in zero gravity, the Russians solved the problem a lot cheaper, they used a pencil. :greenchainsaw:




But they still sell them...bought a Russian pencil lately? :hmm3grin2orange:


and...I am so heisting that rail system...


----------



## OZDOG (Jun 8, 2007)

nice job mate:biggrinbounce2: cool pics


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Jun 8, 2007)

Great Pics!! And great ideas shared Keep it up


----------

